# Which girl is prettier?



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
Which girl is prettier? I think the left one


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

I say brie just because nikkis tits are fake. Fake tits are gross.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I say brie just because nikkis tits are fake. Fake tits are gross.


You call those gross? They look delicious to me


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one



Brie Bella is prettier to me...


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I say brie just because nikkis tits are fake. Fake tits are gross.
> ...


 Who gets off on fondling rocks?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

The left.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> The left.


agreed


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Brie just looks natural


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Brie just looks natural



I like Brie. Slightly heated, spread on a cracker.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

The one on the right also seems to have muscles. I don't like that. Be healthy but muscles are for men, they creep me the hell out on women.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 6, 2016)

Nikki. Not because she's better looking but because the other has a face like a bitch.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 6, 2016)

Where is the pics without makeup?  THATS the real test


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one



I can't believe you would objectify women like this. This is the kind of attitude which keeps women  earning less than there male counterparts and causes many young women to have eating disorders. That said, I'd take the one with the big tits.


----------



## Compost (Oct 6, 2016)

The girl on the left has creepy vacuous eyes, she looks like she might be a moron.  The girl on the right looks mildly amused, suggesting she might have a brain.

Which is prettier?  I don't know.  I like boys.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


>



It is a toss up between better tits and better face.

Spin these girls around.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Brie just looks natural



She obviously has shit smeared all over her face like the other one.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> The one on the right also seems to have muscles. I don't like that. Be healthy but muscles are for men, they creep me the hell out on women.



I have to agree that women with too much muscle are just creepy looking to me... Also TN is correct Nikki boobs just don't  look real...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 6, 2016)

Bri


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> The one on the right also seems to have muscles. I don't like that. Be healthy but muscles are for men, they creep me the hell out on women.


 Looks like both have a detailed tummy. The other one just has hers blocked


----------



## G.T. (Oct 6, 2016)

one on the right, why do you ask


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I say brie just because nikkis tits are fake. Fake tits are gross.


yea they are.....especially when i have my face buried in them....


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Onyx said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


yeah i think right has a slightly prettier face, but left better body


----------



## westwall (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one







The lady on the right.  She's more natural, and that is about the best "come hither" look I've seen in ages.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Brie looks like she could suck a mean dick.
That's always a plus.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 6, 2016)

You guys are wasting time.

While you drool over swimsuit models in sport bras, you could be watching porn.


----------



## westwall (Oct 6, 2016)

Onyx said:


> You guys are wasting time.
> 
> While you drool over swimsuit models in sport bras, you could be watching porn.







Why watch porn when I have a gorgeous woman in the next room?  Speaking of which....


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm gonna guess at least one of them is a transsexual.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The one on the right also seems to have muscles. I don't like that. Be healthy but muscles are for men, they creep me the hell out on women.
> ...



I never cared about boob jobs. Are they boobs? Yes? I'm there. Unless they are a hologram, they are real enough for me.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The one on the right also seems to have muscles. I don't like that. Be healthy but muscles are for men, they creep me the hell out on women.
> ...



Possibly. I didn't notice. I was staring at her boobs.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> I'm gonna guess at least one of them is a transsexual.


 That would be funny as hell! Good thing I picked the one with real tits


----------



## Onyx (Oct 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> I never cared about boob jobs. Are they boobs? Yes? I'm there. Unless they are a hologram, they are real enough for me.



Are these real enough for you?


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> The one on the right also seems to have muscles. I don't like that. Be healthy but muscles are for men, they creep me the hell out on women.


 they are both wrestlers


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna guess at least one of them is a transsexual.
> ...



Meh, I never put much stock in tricks like that. What would it mean if the one with the tots is actually a guy? Does that make me gay? From just the photo provided, the one on the left is sexiest.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


agreed. left is so hot


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

Onyx said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I never cared about boob jobs. Are they boobs? Yes? I'm there. Unless they are a hologram, they are real enough for me.
> ...



They would be if they werent a bad photoshop job.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

Onyx said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I never cared about boob jobs. Are they boobs? Yes? I'm there. Unless they are a hologram, they are real enough for me.
> ...



These are:


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The one on the right also seems to have muscles. I don't like that. Be healthy but muscles are for men, they creep me the hell out on women.
> ...



I'll wrestle the one on the left.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> They would be if they werent a bad photoshop job.



Not sure about that one in particular, but these chicks are for real. I swear to god. 











The second one holds the world record.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2016)

The one on the left looks like she's about to use Glenn Close's rabbit stew recipe.

Righty has a wry smile that's both inviting and rascally


----------



## PredFan (Oct 6, 2016)

Onyx said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > They would be if they werent a bad photoshop job.
> ...



Her stage name is BE Shine. She's a Danish model who obtained the now illegal "silly string" implants. They aren't the same chemical as silly string but the resemble that. They are surgically placed and they irritate the breast tissue causing the body to fill the breasts with fluid. They have to actually be drained regularly or they would keep on swelling. One other breast model has them. Her stage name is Chelsea Charms. No one else can get them now.


----------



## turzovka (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one




The left, imo.   But I am sure I have seen at least 250,000 females much prettier than either of them, imo.   So why are they so famous?        (Shame on me for even caring.)


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

yum


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 6, 2016)

Ford F150 or Chevy Silverado? You drive both to your destination then unload the cargo. Same same. 

I can guarantee a lot more argument between people about Ford or Chevy than these two chicks.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

turzovka said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> ...



i dont think they are that famous. you seen 250,000 much prettier? wow


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 6, 2016)

This reminds me of the old 40 year old argument between Mary Ann and Ginger


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

bear513 said:


> This reminds me of the old 40 year old argument between Mary Ann and Ginger


i pick mary ann


----------



## turzovka (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > nicoleivy5 said:
> ...



Actually 250,001 counting NicoleIvy?   *:* )

Well let's put it this way.

The avg American watches how many hours of TV a day?   4?

4 hours will yield at a very minimum 20 very beautiful faces.

20 x 365 days = 7,300 pretty girls per year.     Times 50 years = 365,000 very pretty women.    

That does not count the internet or magazines or the streets.

ps --  Tina Louise all the way (ginger)


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Ford F150 or Chevy Silverado? You drive both to your destination then unload the cargo. Same same.
> 
> I can guarantee a lot more argument between people about Ford or Chevy than these two chicks.


true that would have lots of arguments indeed


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

turzovka said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Oh I thought you meant in real life. And not every single beautiful woman on TV will be prettier than the girls i posted!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 6, 2016)

turzovka said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...




No way Dawn wells ..mary ann


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

bear513 said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > nicoleivy5 said:
> ...


mary ann looks very nice


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...




Nice she was the girl realistically all us guys could get to marry..I married a mary ann and I loved her to death before she died no way my ugly ass could get a ginger.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

bear513 said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


ive seen lots of ugly guys with beautiful women. its not always about looks


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

she can cook i can marry her


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

_The one on the right... easy._


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _The one on the right... easy._


how about better body?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 7, 2016)

Sorry I like Brie better than Nikki.  Nikki not only has a boob job, but it looks like she has some stuff done to her face.  The only thing I don't like about Brie is her two bear paw tats by her cookie.  It's stripper what trash-ish.


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)

Scratch the surface and see what's inside. That's what matters.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _The one on the right... easy._
> ...


_The right. There is nothing about the one on the left that I like more than the one on the right._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 7, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Sorry I like Brie better than Nikki.  Nikki not only has a boob job, but it looks like she has some stuff done to her face.  The only thing I don't like about Brie is her two bear paw tats by her cookie.  It's stripper what trash-ish.


_I can't see any tattoos. That would be an issue for me, too, I absolutely abhor tattoos._


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 7, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I like Brie better than Nikki.  Nikki not only has a boob job, but it looks like she has some stuff done to her face.  The only thing I don't like about Brie is her two bear paw tats by her cookie.  It's stripper what trash-ish.
> ...









They are in remembrance of a an ex-boyfriend that died.  That's cool and all, but I just think they look like white trash.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nikki has a better body in my opinion


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

i dont mind girls with tattoos. some look nice. E.g. Levy Tran


----------



## Vastator (Oct 7, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> i dont mind girls with tattoos. some look nice. E.g. Levy Tran


This chick is much hotter than either of the girls in the OP.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 7, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Where is the pics without makeup?  THATS the real test


you disgusting c*nt.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vastator said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont mind girls with tattoos. some look nice. E.g. Levy Tran
> ...


i think nikki (one on left) is hotter, then this girl, then the girl on the right of OP.
I like all 3 though


----------



## The Professor (Oct 7, 2016)

The difference between the two is the same as the difference between eight  ounces and half a pound. If God told me, "Professor, you can have only one of these ladies but I will make the choice, not you," I wouldn't complain, not even a little bit.

This assumes, of course, that I was 50 years younger and single.  As it now stands, all I can say is that it's a beautiful world.  You younger gents can go for the gold.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

The Professor said:


> The difference between the two is the same as the difference between eight  ounces and half a pound. If God told me, "Professor, you can have only one of these ladies but I will make the choice, not you," I wouldn't complain, not even a little bit.
> 
> This assumes, of course, that I was 50 years younger and single.  As it now stands, all I can say is that it's a beautiful world.  You younger gents can go for the gold.


They are over 18 so you can still go for them


----------



## Vastator (Oct 7, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > nicoleivy5 said:
> ...


To be honest I don't find either of the women represented in the OP to be "overly" attractive. Shure. I'd take em' home from the bar at the end of the night; but the truth is they both suffer a bit from "horsey face". Too long from brow to chin, and a little long in the nose.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vastator said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Fair enough!


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vastator said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


i dont think they are overly attractive face wise, but the lefts body is banging


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


its a nice tattoo in my opinion


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one


right's face on lefts body


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 8, 2016)

bear513 said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


yeah id marry her


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 11, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one







more pics of Nikki (one on left)


----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)

nm - who cares.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 12, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> i dont mind girls with tattoos. some look nice. E.g. Levy Tran


omg


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 12, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


>


omg


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 12, 2016)

The Professor said:


> The difference between the two is the same as the difference between eight  ounces and half a pound. If God told me, "Professor, you can have only one of these ladies but I will make the choice, not you," I wouldn't complain, not even a little bit.
> 
> This assumes, of course, that I was 50 years younger and single.  As it now stands, all I can say is that it's a beautiful world.  You younger gents can go for the gold.


good one


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vastator said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


fair enough! real talk


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 13, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one


right face left body


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 13, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> i dont mind girls with tattoos. some look nice. E.g. Levy Tran


whose this again


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 17, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one


nikki is so hot


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 17, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one


i wish i had the left girls number


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 19, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one


i change my mind. i pick right


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 19, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one


both equal


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 20, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


>


OYMAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 21, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one







this picture of them is so cute. aww


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 22, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> More photos of Nikki and Brie Bella
> Which girl is prettier? I think the left one


equally pretty


----------

